# Site General > General Herp > Herp Events >  Phoenix Reptile Expo!

## Bogertophis

*Phoenix Reptile Expo is back!*The fabulous Phoenix Reptile Expo hits Mesa, Arizona this weekend. That means animals, education, and fun! The unique atmosphere and variety at this expo have allowed the show to continue as one of the best. James, Drew, and the PRE Crew do a phenomenal job. USARK thanks them for their support. Be sure to visit our booth and snag a shirt. There is an auction on Saturday night that benefits the Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group (TTPG) and USARK. Stick around for good times!

*Show schedule November 19-20*
Saturday: 10 am - 5 pm
Sunday: 11 am - 5 pm

*Phoenix Reptile Expo* details at www.phxreptileexpo.com and www.facebook.com/PhoenixReptileExpo.
*USARK Shirts are Available Online*Our shop is open at https://usark.org/product/shirttokay/ (or just click the "Shop" link in the menu) to purchase our current t-shirt (picture at the bottom of this newsletter).

This screen-printed, cotton/polyester blend shirt is extremely soft and wrinkle-resistant with a slightly modern fit (but true to size). U.S. domestic shipping is free! Plus, one USARK sticker per shirt is included.
*USARK FL: FWC Commission Meeting*The September meeting was canceled due to Hurricane Ian. The next meeting is scheduled for November 30 - December 1 in Panama City. The agenda will be posted at https://myfwc.com/about/commission/commission-meetings/november-2022/.

From USARK FL: USARK Florida has presented a Proposal for the Captive Breeding of Diamondback Terrapins to FWC. 

For too long, Florida's reptile breeders have been deprived of the opportunity to economically benefit from this native, non-invasive turtle species.

Bans on the captive breeding of turtles as recommended by law enforcement officials do not have conservation benefits supported by scientific studies.

The availability of captive-born offspring to supply markets has been shown to reduce poaching in other reptile species.

Florida breeders want the opportunity to work with legally acquired captive-bred terrapins, not wild-caught terrapins. They are not asking to work with "wild animals" or "wildlife."

FWC already has a permitting system for captive terrapins that requires detailed photos for identification purposes.

FDACS division of Aquaculture has been very supportive of our proposal and has told us that they can administrate the program so there will be no additional cost to FWC.

Governments and organizations all over the world are embracing captive breeding as a conservation solution.

The government of Colombia has endorsed a captive breeding program for Dart frogs to supply to market with captive-bred animals as an alternative to wild-caught.

Farming and commercialization of many crocodilian species have been recognized by the IUCN crocodilian specialist group as being essential to conservation efforts.
*Herpetological Conservation International Fundraiser: HAPPENING NOW*As you all know HCI is a grassroots reptile and amphibian conservation organization with several projects around the world funded by a mix of gracious donors, members, and our fundraisers like T-shirts and the annual auction. Over the past two years, we took an auction hiatus due to the pandemic, but it's coming back! That means we need donations of art, books, and collectibles.

Auction dates: November 13-19th

HCI Facebook page: *https://www.facebook.com/herpconservation/*
*Find A Vet*Need a good herp veterinarian? The Association of Reptilian and Amphibian Veterinarians (ARAV) can help. ARAV provides a free Find-A-Vet service at http://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661.




























_Copyright © 2022 USARK, All rights reserved._
You are receiving this email because you opted in at our website.

*Our mailing address is:*
USARK3650 Sacramento Dr
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

Add us to your address book

----------

